# Anyone watching this morning?



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Kerry katona looks pi**ed    or is it just me?

Just need to add that the opinions expressed on this thread are personal opinions and not ff opinions 
sorry boring I know but just have to say it I'd like to remind everyone that the internet is a publishing medium - and that comments made on message boards sometimes do need to be heavily moderated (prettied up).
The reason for this is to protect both the publisher and also the person who posted the comment from potential legal action. I am sorry if anyone feels that this is unfair


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

nope pi$$ed to me too, was funny watching phil n fern q her too, it was embaressing to watch it !!!!!


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

God, what an awkward and uncomfortable viewing?

No way on this earth was Kerry Katona sober - whether she was drunk or on drugs, it's one of them, because she was clearly off her face on something.
Very sad to see, and what a way to make the public ridicule her even more?

I felt for Phil & Fern.... they must've been praying for the interview to come to an end. Dealt with brilliantly considering they are on live TV and she could've so easily kicked off.

I bet this isnt the last we hear of this subject


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Quite disappointed i missed it - sounds entertaining!!


----------



## ameliacooper (Aug 12, 2007)

I saw it too - couldn't believe it.  What a state she seemed to be in.

It's already on Sky News.


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Its put me off drinking if i look or sound anything like that   Cant see her future going anywhere now


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

I missed it   but it's on This Morning's web site, 2 seperate video clips so just viewed it there........   Opps........def something not quite right there  

Jennie
x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Unfortunately the fun police at work mean i can't get to the video!


----------



## lou29 (Dec 5, 2006)

Glad someone else noticed it too. She was hammered. It wasn't comfortable viewing. Why did they let her on if she was that drunk though? Surely someone should have stopped her?


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Wait for her spokesman to report - it's bound to have been 'a medical condition' or something!!


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Just saw on the web site, computer wouldn't play sound but that wasn't drunk that was aphetimines by the look of her


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

She looked out of it too me   i didnt see all of it but did you see the face she pulled at the end of the interview? what was that all about?


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

OMG just watched it on the This Morning website - OMG how drunk!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I've just heard on the Radio 2 news that she is claiming she was on 'prescription drugs' yeah right!!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I have just watched it on line and i am shocked  
I have emailed them, i feel well sorry for Fern and Phil, they should have stopped the interview!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

sallywags said:


> I've just heard on the Radio 2 news that she is claiming she was on 'prescription drugs' yeah right!!


Thats what she said during the interview but she always blames stuff on her prescription drugs - if they made her that bad her GP would stop them.


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

sallywags said:


> I've just heard on the Radio 2 news that she is claiming she was on 'prescription drugs' yeah right!!


Im going to the GP i want some


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Just watched it

Shocking and crige worthy all rolled in, I can see why she pulled the face at the end


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

oh my goodness, that interview was shocking


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Wonder how long This Morning will be able to keep it online and if Kerry's lawyers demand its taken off?


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

OMG I have just watched it - shocking! xxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Oh my god! I'm sorry but they shouldn't have had her on the show     I really do feel sorry for her, but she is her own worst enemy, she doesn't listen to the friends that are trying to help (the ones not selling stories) and her husband is a complete waste of space too!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I watched it on thesun.co.uk... how awful!

I don't feel sorry for Fern and Phil to be fair she was making a big enough idiot of herself without them asking those questions, I think they weren't very pleasant to her and could of been more sympathetic to her because although she is classed as "Cocaine Kerry" and it is likely she was under the influence of such drugs there remains the possibility it was prescription drugs after all.

xxx

/links


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

uuummm I just watched it - not good!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

OMG!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hmmmm....don't know what to think.  It could well be her medication as although her speech is slurred, she still makes some "sense" in what she's saying and if she was "off her head" either on alcohol or non-prescribed drugs, I honestly don't think she'd be quite as coherent.....obviously can't tell as not close up enough but her eyes look focussed....and I can understand her getting a little defensive to be fair.

Don't think anyone should judge her....admittedly she's not the greatest role model and she's got alot to make up for her past misdemeanours but perhaps it really was just the meds.......I've taken Night Nurse before and found my speech has been slurred (and not realised) so who knows !


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

The only thing i will say is i am on v v strong pain killers from my GP  i take them at tnight to help with sleep etc and i hav'nt sounded anything like that ever even after too short a sleep, i would feel for her but she does it all the time why bother going on tv when u could be misinterpreted like she has been on many other occasions   
As for Phil n Fern i guess they had to ask as they would have been pulled up at some point if they had left her to carry on.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

During the interveiw Kerry herself named the prescription drug she was on - Ive looked it up.
I cant see slurred speech as a side effect in the stuff Ive read 
http://www2.netdoctor.co.uk/medicines/100000509.html

The interview was strange and her speech and mannerisms were quiet odd from the last interveiw I saw of her 

/links


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Just watched it, well i watched 3 minutes and turned it off!
she makes me sick! 
that girl needs help, not paraded on TV while she is off her face!!


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Didnt watch This Morning but just saw it online thanks for sharing it.... really made me laugh!  

Talk about making a fool out of urself   x

Sorry but i dont think it is prescribed medication!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I sky + it as couldn't believe it!!!!  First I thought she was drunk but reckon it was drugs (not prescription ones either!! ) can you believe someone let her go on TV like that  And when she said her 7 year old did everything so was a great help!!!! If I was BRian Mcfadden I would be straight on a plane to get my daughters!


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Thats exactly what we thought, surely social services will get involved now? 

Im sorry but there is no way that was prescription drugs


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

The thing that got me ... her husband was across the studio as she said something to him, if he was any kind of support to her whatsoever, he wouldnt have let her go on national telly like that! (Unless he was in the same state as her  )


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

The way i see it she deserves all she gets she in public eye she wants it and thrives on it so for the public to have a go at her is only what she deserves when going on live tv and acting like that ! SHE IS A MESS.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

They have been discussing it on this morning today, but missed most of it as had visitors


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

i saw abit fof it too as was on fone but i got the gist that they were kinda made to feel like THEY did wrong  and should have asked her about it errr why not !


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I don't think they should have had her on the show in the state she was in (no matter why she was in that state). She really does need help. I don't see anyone in her life helping, perhaps she is too stuborn to accept it, or she really does believe that everyone is out to get her


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

I heard Philip Schofield on Radio 1 talking about it this morning and he was saying that she arrived so late that no-one from This Morning had time to do their normal briefing or make up or anything with her and that they pretty much went straight on air.  He said that he couldn't understand why her 'people' had allowed her to go on TV in that state.

Although I don't particularly like the girl, it was horrible to watch and I just worry for the children.

xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

That's the point that I'm trying to make, her "people" aren't looking out for her.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> During the interveiw Kerry herself named the prescription drug she was on - Ive looked it up.
> I cant see slurred speech as a side effect in the stuff Ive read
> http://www2.netdoctor.co.uk/medicines/100000509.html
> 
> ...


But drowsiness IS a side effect! And that can make your speech slurred



*Lulu* said:


> Thats exactly what we thought, surely social services will get involved now?
> 
> Im sorry but there is no way that was prescription drugs


There is no way of proving it was non-prescription medicines making her behave this way 

At the end of the day she has had a rough ride people need to give her a break Ladies  I know people who are bi-polar and have those side effects off their meds!

Lets not all be so judgemental


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Totally agree with Saila - lay off ladies! 

Bipolar disorder is not something you would wish on your worst enemy. It brings deep dark depression, manic episodes (shopping sprees drug taking, dangerous behavior etc) and psychosis. Sufferers can be on a combination of several strong drugs and the doctors are often having to alter combinations doseage etc. It is completely possible her meds could affect her this way. 

Even if it was not her meds but illegal drugs or alcohol who are we to judge her. She had a hideous upbringing and has to live with a very difficult medical condition. A large number of patients with mental Health probelms self medicate with drugs and alcohol, as a way of reducing anxiety or escaping the nightmare of their illness. Unless you have experienced extreme depression, psychosis, anxiety etc then you have no idea what she has to try to cope with. 

The people really at fault here are those who allowed her to go on air. I truly feel for her.


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Thats what i was trying to say!
ok i dont like her very much, but that aside, she should not have been allowed to go on tv in that state
she gets a very hard time from the public and the press, and that has just made it 1000 times worse
if they know how her meds affect her then all the more reason to keep her out of the public eye until she is better (or at least better than she is now) i have 2 friends who are bi polar, and the only time i have seen either of them in the same state Kerry was in is when they have had alcohol on top of their meds, im not disputing the fact that kerry's meds could make her like that without alcohol/drugs, but with her track record i find it hard to believe she hadn't taken anything.
It's her children i feel sorry for, there was no need to stick her on tv while she is clearly not a well girl.


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Does anyone know where i could watch todays This Morning, i tried you tube but couldnt find anything and also this mornings website wouldnt allow me to play videos. Im looking todays  for the Phil and Fearn and the agony aunt talking about Kerry K and also would like to see the interview with Ben Freeman (scott windsor emmerdale)

thanks xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I think its on the sun online xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I watched Phil & Fern today, Fern said that feeling drowsy and slurred speech were side effects from the prescription drugs that Kerry took.


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Greeneyed said:


> lay off ladies!


couldnt have put it better myself


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

The comments on this thread are personal comments/opinions and not those of FF's


----------

